# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Do u have any other illnesses alongside depression

## moonbeam

I have IBS (irritable bowel syndrome), IC (interstitial cystitis), Reflux, Vitamin B12 deficiency 

I just wonder how much do these other illnesses affect you or add to your depression?  :(think):

----------


## Suzi

I don't have a diagnosed mental health condition, but I have a range of other physical illnesses including Fibromyalgia, Osteoarthritis, DDD, spinal issues, and a rare form of migraine..

----------


## S deleted

I too have a joy of IBS which is closely linked with my mental health and stress levels. I'm also diabetic which is harder to manage when I'm struggling mentally. Other health issues include asthma and sleep apnoea.

----------


## Ratherblue2

i have high blood pressure and depression...

----------


## Angie

Apart from depression, I have ptsd, anxiety and panic attacks, and arthritis in my knees, sponilitys in my kneck

----------


## magie06

As well as depression I've had 2 operations on my back, with more on the cards, I've just been diagnosed with arthritis in both my knees, I've asthma and a severe allergy to latex (among other things). I suffer from allergic rhinitis in different seasons too, along with hayfever in the other seasons. Lol.

----------


## OldMike

As well as depression I've got high blood pressure and an enlarged heart.

----------


## purplefan

Anxiety +Eczeme and a sickness for Leyton Orient football club that has lasted well over 30 years.

----------


## Ratherblue2

I am just diagnosed with HBP,scary.I don't want to die so soon :(:

----------


## Suzi

Sorry, HBV?

----------


## Ratherblue2

My bad,it's high blood pressure.Mine was around 180 when highest,now I am on the meds for it

----------


## Suzi

Of course, sorry!  :):

----------


## Amaya

I think being physically ill definitely makes depression worse. In many ways depression is actually a physical illness. In my case I think that the physical health problems have been caused and then worsened by the trauma and constant struggles to feel safe that come from my mental health problems.

My main mental health problems are a complex form of PTSD called second generation war victims syndrome (when trauma gets passed on from a parent or grandparent to a child) and Borderline Personality Disorder. In addition I am an emotionally sensitive person and due to this and various hard life situations past and present I am often dealing with Stress, Anxiety and Depression in varying amounts at different times. Right now Anxiety has been an increasing problem over the last couple of years and after a particularly stressful period lately I am definitely noticing that I am going through a patch of Depression.

Physically I have a Bruxism (grinding teeth in sleep) which often makes it painful to eat because it has damaged my jaw. Migraine although I get these way less often now. Problem with my toe joint that gives a lot of pain when I walk at the moment. Mild PCOS. Endemetriosis (little ones). Overactive Pelvic Floor Syndrome.. which has caused haemarrhoids, anal fissure, random bleeding and extreme difficulty peeing. This last one is the worst and gives a lot of stress and anxiety.

I think this was a good idea for a thread. Because in medicine different conditions are often treated seperately, and sometimes that is necessary. But we are also whole creatures where all these things have an effect on each other. Another reason why I feel mindfulness is so great. It helps you to deal with all of it at once as one person instead of a list of labels. I think I have almost talked myself into forcing myself to do the mindfulness practice again haha

----------


## Jaquaia

I have PCOS, anxiety, and I'm currently being investigated for rheumatoid arthritis.

----------


## Paula

bipolar disorder with anxiety, asthma, underactive thyroid, arthritis in my cervical spine, hypermobility syndrome and complex regional pain Syndrome in my right leg and right hand

----------


## Ovalbug

On top of the depression I have PTSD, anxiety (panic attacks, albeit rare) and social anxiety. 

It was my counsellor that informed me of the PTSD from a childhood event. I wonder whether the social anxiety and depression are linked. On the rare occasion when I'm not depressed, I feel I could tackle anything and conquer the world, yet when I'm depressed, the concept of socialising or having to make small talk with people terrifies me.

----------


## Tia

I also have IBS although it is not as bad as it used to be , anxiety, migraines, osteoarthritis especially in my knees and back pain. Perimenopause is not helping matters. How I long for my twenty year old body.

----------


## ophelia

anxiety issues

bipolar

imsomnia

undiagnosed physical problems

----------


## Foxtail87

I am asthmatic and allergic to cats/dogs, pollen and pine bark.. of all things.

----------


## TiffanyyO

we are all so similar.
I have substance abuse, arthritis, anxiety, panic attacks
Its not fun!

----------


## Sissy

I have Aspergers, ADD, depression, anxiety disorder, migraine and some issues caused by a damaged kidney caused by medication completely wrong for me. I have no real clue how much these add up to each others, but to cheer up myself I always say... If I gotta be a mess, at least let me be a hot mess. Le Boyfriend really has great nerves being able to deal with the nutjob I occasionally can be. And because we can get through things mainly with really dark humour, we all including the kids call this family "mixed nuts". It is sorta comforting knowing sarcasm and joke can carry us so far. In my language we have few termos for a person who can stay completely cool through almost anything. That's how my guy is. In my language we say "lehmän hermot", meaning having nerves of a cow. No matter what sort of a meltdown me or the kids get, he will walk us through it, and never get angry. We would be completely lost without him.

----------


## Paula

Hes sounds pretty special, Sissy  :):

----------


## Suzi

Nerves of a cow - that's awesome. That really made me smile. Cows are fantastic. 

I love the "mixed nuts" I suppose that's what we are in my house too.

----------


## OldMike

I smiled at "nerves of a cow", your guy sounds really special.

----------


## Sissy

He is a great guy. At times I wo der what so bad has he done to be sent to live his life with me, and that I don't even deserve him. But he just makes my day telling me I am worth it. I feel really blessed.

----------

Suzi (21-05-18)

----------


## Flo

Don't worry Sissy, I think we're all a bit nuts in one way or another. Sometimes I wonder why my husband sticks with me.......we are who we are, aren't we? And it's nice to be a bit different......it can be very boring being normal! :(mm):

----------

OldMike (21-05-18),Suzi (21-05-18)

----------


## Sissy

Flo, you are brilliantly right! What is normal after all, exept a setting in my dryer? Anyone remember movie Adams Family? Morticia Adams had a glorious line going something like this.. "Normal is just an illusion, what is normal to a spider is a chaos to a fly" and somehow for a moment everything made sense .

----------

Flo (22-05-18)

----------

